# Viper 5301 Autostarts causes engine to stall.



## Jon13926 (Jan 12, 2010)

I drive a 2003 For Explorer with the Viper 5301 Autostart. When I use the key to start my car, it drives fine. When I use the autostart to start my car, the engine shudders. Half of the time it recovers. Half of the time it stalls. It only does this with the autostart. What could be the problem?

I'm not getting a check engine light. 

Sometimes after it stalls, it wont start back up for a good 20 minutes. It will crank and TRY to start, but it never does.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Jon13926 said:


> I drive a 2003 For Explorer with the Viper 5301 Autostart. When I use the key to start my car, it drives fine. When I use the autostart to start my car, the engine shudders. Half of the time it recovers. Half of the time it stalls. It only does this with the autostart. What could be the problem?
> 
> I'm not getting a check engine light.
> 
> Sometimes after it stalls, it wont start back up for a good 20 minutes. It will crank and TRY to start, but it never does.


 It either works or it doesn't, who installed it for you, why haven't you taken it back to them?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the secondary ingition on the remote start needs to be set to "ingnition" not start and that will unlock the transmission and enable O/D as well.


----------



## Jon13926 (Jan 12, 2010)

It worked for about 2 months when I first got it. Then it started doing this.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the remote start might be shorting out to the fuel cut off at times....odd, I would have someone check out the connections under the dash and make sure everything is cinched up tight and secure.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Puts his feet up on the desk , kicks back in his chair and puffs his cigar. Great to see you back LEE!


----------

